# A different Band Sawn Box WIP



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello all, I saw Dominick's band saw box and I thought you may be interested in a different box I make here in Aussie. I have sold many of these through my cousin's shop.

Enjoy!

1. Choose your wood, I prefer the grain running front to back, some thickness is required.
2. Cut sides of approximately 10mm, wider if the block has some good width. (this allows some shaping of the sides later)
3. Mark the pieces to match grains
4. Sand out any band saw marks from the sides and center piece
5. Draw your box, note the widening / thickening at the rear of the top where the pin for the hinge will be.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! I feel inspired. Lol
Nice demonstration. Is there more? I'm interested so far.


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

*More! You want more!*



Dominick said:


> Wow!!!! I feel inspired. Lol
> Nice demonstration. Is there more? I'm interested so far.


6. & 7. Rough cut off excess of exterior. 
8. Rough sanding to clean up exterior, this is much easier now than when the pieces are cut.
9. Using a fine blade cut out the pieces. (I use 1/4 inch 6 teeth but the more teeth the cleaner the cut
10. All pieces cut and ready for fine sanding.

More next week, happy wood working! :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Good thread. 

I have seen similar bandsaw boxes.

Take a look at this other link if you want a tutorial.

http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/2010/08/bandsaw-box-tutorial.html


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be watching.


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

*Next instalment*

11. Using a bench drill sanding drum, spindle sander and hand sanding (or whatever you have) clean up the inside of the pieces.
12. Then drill about a 12mm deep hole in each side of the lid. (I use 3mm nails as the pins so 3mm drill bit)
13. Tape up the lid and base allowing space for the lid to open. I then use cut off nails to mark the position in the sides to drill.
14. Drill the pin holes in the sides, half the thickness of the sides, about 5mm
15. Cut a nail into pieces and test for fit. The sides should be firm against the base. Lightly sand the sides of the lid to ensure a slight gap from the sides.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking cool!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic. I'll be following this one.


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

*Nearly there!*

Thanks for the feedback guys.

16. Apply glue to the base ONLY. I use Titebond 3, but don't overdo it clean up inside is a pain.
17. Clamp firmly checking alignment.
18. After the glue up, the excess sides can be rough trimmed.
19. Rough sanded
20. Finer sanding down to 320 and 0000 steel wool, or what ever level you are happy with.

Final steps tomorrow!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. Do you have a assistant or self timer on camera? Just curious.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Great thread. I have not seen that style of box before. Thanks! Looking forward to seeing the final result.


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

rayking49 said:


> Looking good. Do you have a assistant or self timer on camera? Just curious.


Hey Ray, No the camera sits on a tripod with a self timer. I wish I had an assistant!!!


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

*The End!*

21. Create the finger grab.
22. I then apply sanding sealer, a 000 steel wool rub down, then Natural Wax and let it dry.
23. Buff with whatever you have, some heat is required to get the best result from the wax.
24. By the way. I believe in branding everything I make. You never know when your work might be good enough to have 'real' value.
25. The finished product ready to deliver.

Thanks for viewing, give me a yell if there is anything you have problems with,

Happy Woodworking!

regards
Billy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those came out very nice. Do you have any pics with the boxes open?
I would also suggest taking a pic of the boxes with a white back drop. Black is to hard to see true beauty. 
Thanks.


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

*Some more.*

A few images showing the opening. These are useful desk top, dressing table or sideboard boxes.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are really nice. I even learned a new way to make a lid pull.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice and unique too.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great thread. That is next on my list to try.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

These are great. I'm going to add this thread to the tutorials link. Thanks!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How big of a band saw do you have. And how big is the blade.


----------



## Billyboydes (Sep 11, 2007)

hwebb99 said:


> How big of a band saw do you have. And how big is the blade.


Hi 99,
I have a 19" 2hp using a 1/4 inch blade with 10 teeth, but these can easily be made on a 14" Jet (my previous saw) with a similar blade.
regards


----------

